# Wayward Pines - Season 2 Thread - *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm intrigued enough to keep watching. 

Ben has started a revolution against the First Generation kids that are controlling the town. Public reckonings have returned. Kate is captured and fights back, eventually choosing to die rather than continue to be a part of the town. Jason Patric's character is a doctor thawed out to help save Kate, but by the end of the episode he's placed in a van with Ben and another rebel and put outside the town to be devoured by the Abbies.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Wait, what, I missed it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> Wait, what, I missed it?


The first episode aired last night. I'm sure you can find it On Demand or on Hulu or FOXNow or magical means.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I was hoping they'd re-air it on Saturday but see nothing. On-demand it is.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

They've gotten rid of all of the "high end" talent and cut the cost of the show, changing the storyline in the process (now the kids run the town). Found the episode a real let down.

Also, as I recall in the first season some people were able to go back and forth to the "real world" and Wayward Pines at will. If indeed the timeline is 2000 years in the future, was that ever explained?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ADG said:


> Also, as I recall in the first season some people were able to go back and forth to the "real world" and Wayward Pines at will. If indeed the timeline is 2000 years in the future, was that ever explained?


They weren't. It was just a trick of the timeline (i.e., the scenes in the real world took place before everything else).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually was surprised to see as many of the Season 1 cast as we did. 
So Matt Dillon and Melissa Leo the nurse are gone. Big whoop.



Spoiler



Didn't they both die in S1?



It's not brilliant TV but I enjoyed it. The jury is still out on Jason Patric as the lead though...


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

ADG said:


> Found the episode a real let down.


Likewise. This new twist seems like it'll be some juvenile post-apocalypstic soap opera like 'The 100'. I suppose there's an advertising segment to which that appeals... that's just not our household. Lord of the Flies, in post-societal suburbs? Nah, I'll pass...

The blonde in the wheelchair is the new replacement for the nurse ratchet they had last season. They'll no doubt keep her around for far too long.



> Also, as I recall in the first season some people were able to go back and forth to the "real world" and Wayward Pines at will. If indeed the timeline is 2000 years in the future, was that ever explained?


No, they never went back/forth. It was written to make it feel like that, as a means to hide the whole two thousand years after the apocalypse angle.

Too many shows try to morph into having larger back stories and relationships. This generally wrecks the show for me. Larger story arcs can work, but not if they suffer under the weight of all kinds of inter-character drama along the way. There's enough of that junk in real life, let the shows remain entertainment.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wkearney99 said:


> Likewise. This new twist seems like it'll be some juvenile post-apocalypstic soap opera like 'The 100'.


The 100 is a pretty amazing show, so that would be great. I do not have high hopes that this will live up to that level, however...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> The blonde in the wheelchair is the new replacement for the nurse ratchet they had last season. They'll no doubt keep her around for far too long.


She's not the "new" anything. She is Megan Fisher, the high school teacher who taught the kids about the Abbies and is the faculty adviser to that "cult" they call the First Generation. While Nurse Pam softened up over the course of S1, Megan was always a hard-line extremist.

She wasn't in a wheelchair during the first season. I can't remember if she got injured in the S1 finale or if that's something that happened in the three years since.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They weren't. It was just a trick of the timeline (i.e., the scenes in the real world took place before everything else).





wkearney99 said:


> No, they never went back/forth. It was written to make it feel like that, as a means to hide the whole two thousand years after the apocalypse angle.
> 
> Too many shows try to morph into having larger back stories and relationships. This generally wrecks the show for me. Larger story arcs can work, but not if they suffer under the weight of all kinds of inter-character drama along the way. There's enough of that junk in real life, let the shows remain entertainment.


Thanks guys.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I enjoyed the first Season (expecting it to only have that Season), but felt that the story rapidly fell apart towards the end. I tried watching this, but since the 2,000 year time jump is a known thing, it no longer intrigues me. And I do not enjoy the 20-year old authoritarians. I'm out.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> This new twist seems like it'll be some juvenile post-apocalypstic soap opera like 'The 100'.


Just as an aside, The 100 made Rolling Stone's list of top 40 all-time Sci Fi shows. This is not a joke.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Just as an aside, The 100 made Rolling Stone's list of top 40 all-time Sci Fi shows. This is not a joke.


And it shouldn't be. The show is that good.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And it shouldn't be. The show is that good.


Yup, it is almost as good as The Shanarra Chronicles.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I read the books after watching the first season, and they're way past anything in them now. I thought the first season and the books were really good, but not so sure about where they're going next. It's strange that everyone seems to know where and when they are now, but they still act like they don't. 

(I agree, The 100 is very good.) :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I read the books after watching the first season, and they're way past anything in them now. I thought the first season and the books were really good, but not so sure about where they're going next. *It's strange that everyone seems to know where and when they are now, but they still act like they don't.*


This episode had a mix of people who did know where and when they are, and people who didn't. So that could explain your confusion. Which of the characters that are supposed to know were acting like they didn't?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was assuming that since the big blow-up at the end of last season, everyone knew what was outside Wayward Pines. I guess they could just keep unfreezing new people and go back to plan A--or maybe I'm confusing the books and the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I guess they could just keep unfreezing new people and go back to plan A--or maybe I'm confusing the books and the show.


They clearly are unfreezing new people (e.g., the doctor), so it's a question of how many have been unfrozen since Season 1 ended, and how much those people know.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She wasn't in a wheelchair during the first season. I can't remember if she got injured in the S1 finale or if that's something that happened in the three years since.


I remember her standing by the entrance as the abby's overran the compound. It was assume she died. I guess she got better.

For the life of me i can remember who Kate was. What did she do in the first season?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I remember her standing by the entrance as the abby's overran the compound. It was assume she died. I guess she got better.
> 
> For the life of me i can remember who Kate was. What did she do in the first season?


She was the FBI agent that was the partner of Matt Dillon's character (Ethan). She went missing and he went to look for her and that's how he ended up in WP. When he talked to her about it, she had been there 14 years and was married, while he had seen her just a few days before.

Ethan and Kate had an affair at some point, so Ethan's wife was very suspicious when he went off to look for Kate and didn't come back, which is what prompted her and Ben to go looking for him and why they ended up in WP as well.

Kate and her husband had a shop where they made wooden toys and were involved in the resistance, and I seem to recall that he was killed toward the end of S1.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's not the "new" anything.


Since they killed off the nurse, this character appears to be taking her place, new in that sense. Yes, I was aware of her being in the past season and the role played.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> Since they killed off the nurse, this character appears to be taking her place, new in that sense. Yes, I was aware of her being in the past season and the role played.


The nurse isn't dead. She was put back in storage, so they could theoretically bring her back. Though I doubt we'll see her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> Since they killed off the nurse, this character appears to be taking her place, new in that sense. Yes, I was aware of her being in the past season and the role played.


How is Megan Fisher taking Nurse Pam's place? If you were to go back and re-watch the last several episodes of S1, you'd remember that Megan was always the fanatic that was blindly following Pilcher and supporting his fascist, dictatorial leadership style, while Pam started to really waver and question what he was doing and ultimately turned on him.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

This series is another decent summertime filler. I'm in --- again.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Jason is delusional if he thinks the abbies aren't a threat because they were able to stop them from suiciding against the electric fence. At least one got over the wall. And that was with their full defense force, assuming they get there in time.

Suppose the abbies try it simultaneously at 4 or 5 spots along the wall? Or learn to pile something else up?

The very fact they tried something different should scare the bejeezus out of him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Why was Ben just hanging out in the corn field? Shouldn't he have found somewhere to hide?

Didn't those guys from the First Generation leave the bar to go help Ben? Where did they go?

Where are all the Abbies going? Did something draw them away, or have they formulated a plan to lull the town into a false sense of security?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Nowhere near as enjoyable as season 1 (so far at least) but there isn't much on right now so it's a good enough 45 minutes to keep watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If you have to harvest crops surrounded by forests filled with apex predators, I'm not sure the dead of night is the best time to do it...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you have to harvest crops surrounded by forests filled with apex predators, I'm not sure the dead of night is the best time to do it...


Exactly!

Perhaps they feel it's more fair to the abbies if they relinquish most of the advantage of long range weaponry by fighting in the dark.

In the books there were guys with long range sniper rifles who spent all day killing abbies from the top of the mountain, which made a lot more sense than fighting them in the dark without night-vision gear.

And how did they plant those crops? Besides the corn, there was truck produce that takes a lot of tending. If they had tractors, why didn't they use farm machinery to harvest the crops?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I questioned the wisdom of using flame throwers near crops. I figured the corn would catch fire.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I questioned the wisdom of using flame throwers near crops. I figured the corn would catch fire.


Exactly what I thought. Especially when the Abbies caught fire, I thought they'd go running through the field and all the crops would be destroyed.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

morac said:


> I questioned the wisdom of using flame throwers near crops. I figured the corn would catch fire.


popcorn ?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And how did they plant those crops? Besides the corn, there was truck produce that takes a lot of tending. If they had tractors, why didn't they use farm machinery to harvest the crops?


Also I wondered why the Abbies didn't eat the crops. Are they totally meat eaters and won't be bothered with corn or tomatoes? Do they eat each other?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

stellie93 said:


> Also I wondered why the Abbies didn't eat the crops. Are they totally meat eaters and won't be bothered with corn or tomatoes? Do they eat each other?



Since they evolved from humans less that 2 millennia ago, they are certainly still omnivores.
But the writers clearly have no understanding of evolution, so they could be carnivores. Certainly their dentition would suggest they are meat eaters. Few meat eaters will not eat their own kind when the opportunity presents itself.
Except large carnivores can't form herds larger than a hunting pack as the abbies apparently do (and in the books, do explicitly) without exhausting their prey and starving. But the writers don't seem have any understanding of biology and ecology in general, either. Or even agriculture.
I think, like many of us, abbies just don't like veggies.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I gave up after the first 2 episodes of this season. Meh.

But yeah, you build a whole town to carry on the human race, but don't include a farm inside the walls?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I gave up after the first 2 episodes of this season. Meh.
> 
> But yeah, you build a whole town to carry on the human race, but don't include a farm inside the walls?


They did have a farm inside the walls. But they said the soil got too acidic, which is why they had to try outside the wall.

Which doesn't explain why they didn't just clear some forest or find some other spot inside the walls. It looked like there was plenty of open space around that house where Nurse Pam was living.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly what I thought. Especially when the Abbies caught fire, I thought they'd go running through the field and all the crops would be destroyed.


So this. But it didn't happen. I thought for sure that they would somehow bungle up this food harvest and they would be back to nothing.

If this was Under the Dome they would have....bwhahaha.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

So, has everyone given up on this already? If there wasn't such a lack of anything new on the air right now, I think I would have dumped it weeks ago.


It's such a strange change of direction they've taken for Season 2. Obviously, it was something they needed to do since so much of Season 1 was built around the mystery of the town and they couldn't put that genie back in the bottle.

After this week, it looks like the entire Burke family from Season 1 is gone, and without really any payoff that made it worthwhile to even bother bringing them back for the second season.


I did like the revelation last week that Rebecca was the original designer of the town and she's seemingly the reason why the Yedlin's were brought to Wayward Pines, and not just because Theo is a doctor. One thing that didn't make sense there is why would they freeze a married couple and thaw out the architect years earlier while leaving her alone to marry someone else when her husband is a doctor who the town could certainly use?

Are we supposed to assume that Rebecca was in Wayward Pines during the first season but we just never saw her, or was she thawed out sometime in between the Abbie invasion and the start of this season?


It definitely feels like a show that was never meant to have a second season, and now they're just throwing whatever they can at the screen to see what sticks.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> It definitely feels like a show that was never meant to have a second season, and now they're just throwing whatever they can at the screen to see what sticks.


Agreed, +1.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't even realize this show had started back up again. I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm still watching (grudgingly), but I don't have anything to say. Except that I don't care how horny I was as a teenager, if my schools had "procreation rooms," I probably would have been too weirded out to perform.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't gotten around to watching this week's yet. Not sure if I even want to.

Maybe I'll get bored over the long weekend...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getbak said:


> Are we supposed to assume that Rebecca was in Wayward Pines during the first season but we just never saw her, or was she thawed out sometime in between the Abbie invasion and the start of this season?
> 
> It definitely feels like a show that was never meant to have a second season, and now they're just throwing whatever they can at the screen to see what sticks.


If I remember the end of S1 correctly, it said that three years passed between the invasion and when Ben woke up out of his coma. I would guess she was thawed out during that time.

It was definitely never meant to have a second season. The original showrunner stated that multiple times. The show was filmed in late 2013 or early 2014 and was on the shelf for quite some time before they even aired S1. Most actors had moved on to other projects. When S1 aired and actually got decent ratings for FOX, they had to hire a new showrunner when they renewed it because the original showrunner was so adamant about it being a self-contained, limited story.

It kind of makes me wonder if the coda at the end of S1 was actually not part of the original project and was hastily added during the weeks leading up to its airing when the network execs saw the ratings and decided they wanted it left open ended in case they wanted to renew it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't know what the ratings are now, but I assume they are pretty bad as season 2 seems to have no direction at all. It's apparent that without the source material of the books to go on, the writers really don't know what to do. They are retconing a lot of things, such as the abbies being tribal with apparently a queen. That and simply randomly killing off people from season 1, presumably because the actors didn't have time to really be in season 2. 

The main problem though is there's no hook this season at all. I don't care what happens to any of the characters.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

getbak said:


> I did like the revelation last week that Rebecca was the original designer of the town and she's seemingly the reason why the Yedlin's were brought to Wayward Pines,


Funny thing was, I have been wondering about how the heck they froze the people and built the town, etc., and this episode answered a little bit.

I haven't watched this week's episode yet. I was going to go look at the S1 thread to make sure.. I know, as you say "it wasn't meant for a second season", but did the first season essentially cover the books exactly, and this is just a continuation?

It's not _great_, but I guess I often like somewhat lighter shows that are still intriguing. I haven't watched any of this season's 12 Monkeys, partially because you have to really really pay attention to that show. (Might binge a couple this long weekend.)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think the show is much worse than season 1 but interesting enough for summer. But like was already said, there's really not much direction. And why did they just randomly kill off people from season 1, without any real reason for them to have been there in the first place?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I think the show is much worse than season 1 but interesting enough for summer. But like was already said, there's really not much direction. And why did they just randomly kill off people from season 1, without any real reason for them to have been there in the first place?


A: It was only originally planned for a single season so I suspect actors was signed for one and were no longer available.
B: Fox thought so little of it they held it for over a year after filming which also would suggest actors have moved to other projects.

Tie those two together and it makes sense to me.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I enjoy the flashback scenes more than the current time scenes. I'm glad it's just 10 episodes, by then I'll have had enough.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I enjoy the flashback scenes more than the current time scenes. I'm glad it's just 10 episodes, by then I'll have had enough.


Agreed. I'd like to see more of the in-between times. But it's likely budget wasn't there to do it. The collapse of society angle would have been interesting. That and, hello, did nobody think of using aerial drones? Which I suppose would require CGI budget $$$, so, oh well.



Spoiler



Finally, they killed off the harpy in the wheelchair!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting that CJ "woke up" for one day every 20 years to do some routine maintenance, monitor the outside world, etc. I'm curious why Pilcher would think that was sufficient. He monitored TV and radio feeds. But what are the chances that I could set up a TV or radio receiving station today and my equipment would still be able to pick up signals in 100 years, 200 years, 500 years? The lack of signals shouldn't mean civilization has vanished. It could mean that technology has advanced. 

Jason is a complete idiot. And the actor is not giving him any depth or complexity. He's just cluelessly incompetent.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I was surprised Pilcher didn't wake up along with CJ each time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wkearney99 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, they killed off the harpy in the wheelchair!


Again. 


Spoiler



Oh my God! They killed Megan! YOU BASTARDS!!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting that CJ "woke up" for one day every 20 years to do some routine maintenance, monitor the outside world, etc. I'm curious why Pilcher would think that was sufficient. He monitored TV and radio feeds. But what are the chances that I could set up a TV or radio receiving station today and my equipment would still be able to pick up signals in 100 years, 200 years, 500 years? The lack of signals shouldn't mean civilization has vanished. It could mean that technology has advanced.


Those were my thoughts exactly about the broadcast signals. We know how quickly technology changes. I don't think it's reasonable to think that their equipment would continue to be compatible for long at all. The radio perhaps, but not the TV.

I liked seeing CJs interaction with the half evolved abbie (or is it abby?). I knew the second he saw him that he was going to have to kill him.

I too wish we could have seen more of CJs experiences and the fall of civilization.

Who was he playing chess against? His hallucination of his dead wife? I thought it'd be funny if he were playing against someone else who was also waking up every 20 years but 10 years off from CJ.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kettledrum said:


> Who was he playing chess against? His hallucination of his dead wife? I thought it'd be funny if he were playing against someone else who was also waking up every 20 years but 10 years off from CJ.


That's what I thought at first, but it became pretty clear he was playing with himself.

Cough.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

My take on the intervals was there must be some health risk involved with the number of cycles. As in, there's enough risk to avoid having Pilcher do it. I assumed someone else was on an off-cycle for the chess game. If it was just a hallucination it wouldn't have been setup from the start. Personally, I wondered more about why things didn't look to have degraded over such lengths of time. Cobwebs, dust, mold, hell, those are a challenge given just a few months, let alone hundreds of years.

As for actors and idiocy, well, they can only do 'so much' given the script writing (and lack thereof). It's been many decades since I read Golding's 'Lord of the Flies' but the tropes of adolescent control seem well represented in WP. I'm just waiting for the conch shell to show up...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's odd that the adults that set the whole thing up agreed to turn it all over to kids in just a few years. Nobody ever gives up control like that, and since they had such weird childhoods, they are hardly ready to take over.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

No doubt someone looking for advertising demographic numbers had script input. 'Kids in charge' must overlap some valuable ad dollar space.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

This has been the only interesting episode of the season so far for me. I actually liked the Brigadoon-ish checking in on civilization's devolution, although its effects on CJ were sad. I'm pretty sure he was using a HAM radio, and that technology has not changed much as far as I know. Pilcher's prediction mistakes were a big surprise, given how the series has always portrayed him as so smart. I kinda predicted what Jason (Little H...er as hubby and I call him) would do with the captives and I really hope that he gets what he deserves in the end.

Unfortunately, I'm watching this show with pretty much the same attitude that I eventually developed while watching Under the Dome: what stupid stuff can they do now, and how will it ultimately end?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So no one else gets freaked out because they live in Eureka? 
In my head I've figured that why can't it just be Eureka 2000 years later


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> So no one else gets freaked out because they live in Eureka?
> In my head I've figured that why can't it just be Eureka 2000 years later


If Griffith Park for Virginia, Long Beach for Miami, and Toronto for Paris hasn't freaked me out, Eureka for Idaho is small potatoes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If it were Eureka, they would have done a MUCH better job of preparing for the future!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I see that Chilliwhack, British Columbia has a long list of location cites in IMDB.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

kettledrum said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly about the broadcast signals. We know how quickly technology changes. I don't think it's reasonable to think that their equipment would continue to be compatible for long at all. The radio perhaps, but not the TV.


I just wondered how they managed to maintain electricity.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I just wondered how they managed to maintain electricity.


Some kind of geothermal process would be the most stable. Followed by solar cells & pumping water into a high altitude lake as a night time hydro-reserve (the hydro-reserve part has been working in Scotland for 50+ years now), less risky than a reactor or anything like that.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruachan_Power_Station

But the REAL issue with the series is - if its 2000 years later, are they implying there have been generations of non-sleepers maintaining things before the sleepers got thawed? Or do we postulate an endless supply of sleepers decanted periodically (in shifts, right?) to maintain the infrastructure.
The Season 1 finale killed it for us & we could see the ret-con they slapped in to allow it to go into further seasons once the original ca$t was not available. I mean - Season 1 was shot and marketed for quite a while before anyone showed interest ... Much like "Under the Dumb", the storytelling just wasn't good enough to keep us watching ...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

thewebgal said:


> But the REAL issue with the series is - if its 2000 years later, are they implying there have been generations of non-sleepers maintaining things before the sleepers got thawed? Or do we postulate an endless supply of sleepers decanted periodically (in shifts, right?) to maintain the infrastructure.


Sounds like you haven't been watching Season 2? As people have been talking about above, it was shown in the most recent episode that there was one sleeper who was being awakened for one day every 10 years to check on things.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Seems like they were able to fence in the whole town area pretty quickly and easily. Why is it so difficult to fence in more area for new crops?

Did they have near zero Abby activity for all the time it took to build the fence and the town?

They must have some extremely heavy duty construction equipment and construction materials.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

rharmelink said:


> Seems like they were able to fence in the whole town area pretty quickly and easily. Why is it so difficult to fence in more area for new crops?
> 
> Did they have near zero Abby activity for all the time it took to build the fence and the town?
> 
> They must have some extremely heavy duty construction equipment and construction materials.


As I'm sure you remember from season one, Pilcher describes the construction of the town and wall as being completed in an amazingly short period of time. And you also might remember that expanding the wall was discussed early in season two but dismissed as not possible to complete in time.

One might infer there was but one efficient location for the wall, given that mountains apparently only climbable by Ethan make up the larger part of the barrier. In any case, heavy equipment operators and experienced construction personnel might be presumed to have been expended in the several bloody revolutions. The food shortage problem might be solving itself if this keeps up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> Sounds like you haven't been watching Season 2? As people have been talking about above, it was shown in the most recent episode that there was one sleeper who was being awakened for one day every 10 years to check on things.


It was one day every 20 years (2034, 2054, 2074, etc.).



rharmelink said:


> Seems like they were able to fence in the whole town area pretty quickly and easily. Why is it so difficult to fence in more area for new crops?


The construction team was unthawed in 4014 and then the town and wall were constructed by 4016 at which time they defrosted Group A. But the people couldn't handle the reality of knowing the rest of the world was gone, and they freaked out. So we saw how Group B was handled in S1, with none of the adults knowing the truth, "do not talk about the past," public reckonings, etc.

Now, presumably they're on Group C and Jason is trying to emulate the way Pilcher handled Group B.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

thewebgal said:


> Some kind of geothermal process would be the most stable. Followed by solar cells & pumping water into a high altitude lake as a night time hydro-reserve (the hydro-reserve part has been working in Scotland for 50+ years now), less risky than a reactor or anything like that.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruachan_Power_Station


Could small scale nuclear power generation be at all feasible for something like this?



DevdogAZ said:


> It was one day every 20 years (2034, 2054, 2074, etc.).
> 
> The construction team was unthawed in 4014 and then the town and wall were constructed by 4016 at which time they defrosted Group A. But the people couldn't handle the reality of knowing the rest of the world was gone, and they freaked out. So we saw how Group B was handled in S1, with none of the adults knowing the truth, "do not talk about the past," public reckonings, etc.
> 
> Now, presumably they're on Group C and Jason is trying to emulate the way Pilcher handled Group B.


Are they on Group C? Theo is from Group C but I thought they only thawed him because they needed a doctor? I could totally be wrong, but I was not under the impression that they've thawed Group C as a whole yet.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Could small scale nuclear power generation be at all feasible for something like this?


No, it's all Hollywood hand-waving. Nothing would stay running 'that long' without considerable maintenance and parts manufacturing. Rust never sleeps.

The other question is how would something that had enough energy to stay running not be noticed and pillaged by the collapsing society around it? Again, hand-waving to ignore what can't be reasonably/cost-effectively presented in the context of an episodic TV series.

And "decanted", heh, how appropriate.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> No, it's all Hollywood hand-waving. Nothing would stay running 'that long' without considerable maintenance and parts manufacturing. Rust never sleeps.
> 
> The other question is how would something that had enough energy to stay running not be noticed and pillaged by the collapsing society around it? Again, hand-waving to ignore what can't be reasonably/cost-effectively presented in the context of an episodic TV series.
> 
> And "decanted", heh, how appropriate.


There was a series called "Life After People" which took a look at what would happen if people just suddenly disappeared. Most electric generation would stop working within days or months. The exception was Las Vegas because the Hoover Dam could theoretically provide power for hundreds or possibly thousands of years. In reality though it would only last about a year because the water pipes would get clogged.

Having the facility remained powered for 2000 years, even with periodic 20 year maintenance is ridiculous. More than likely the entire facility would have been destroyed do to changing seismic activity. The best place to have something survive 2000 years would be the middle of a desert, not a forest.

A lot of season 2 seems to be running much looser with these type of things. For example in season 1, I think there was only 1 working car and a helicopter, which wasn't used that often because they have a limited supply of gasoline. In season 2 they are taking hordes of jeeps all over the place.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was one day every 20 years (2034, 2054, 2074, etc.).


Obviously, I can't give this show _too_ much attention, lest I lose IQ points.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Are they on Group C? Theo is from Group C but I thought they only thawed him because they needed a doctor? I could totally be wrong, but I was not under the impression that they've thawed Group C as a whole yet.


It's probably not a true Group C since there are still many people from S1/Group B on the show. But it's a different regime and they don't appear to be trying to keep the adults in the dark about what year it is.



morac said:


> A lot of season 2 seems to be running much looser with these type of things. For example in season 1, I think there was only 1 working car and a helicopter, which wasn't used that often because they have a limited supply of gasoline. In season 2 they are taking hordes of jeeps all over the place.


No, there were plenty of cars in S1. For the first five episodes. We didn't know the town was in the future and to the viewer it just seemed like a quaint small town where some people drove, but the town was small enough that you could walk to most places.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> No, there were plenty of cars in S1. For the first five episodes. We didn't know the town was in the future and to the viewer it just seemed like a quaint small town where some people drove, but the town was small enough that you could walk to most places.


There were cars in town, but like you said very few people were actually driving said cars. In fact the only person who seemed to drive around regularly was Pope. This season seems like they are just driving everywhere.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Seems like it would have made more sense to come out of stasis in maybe 100 years. Much more likely to keep stuff working, and you could let a generation stay awake to take care of things. Wouldn't 100 years be long enough for everything to fall apart, people to die off, and new species to form? Still impossible, but more believable.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Seems like it would have made more sense to come out of stasis in maybe 100 years. Much more likely to keep stuff working, and you could let a generation stay awake to take care of things. Wouldn't 100 years be long enough for everything to fall apart, people to die off, and new species to form? Still impossible, but more believable.


Not even close. Frankly, 2,000 years isn't even close to enough time to allow humans to mutate and evolve into Abbies and then completely die out. I'm not sure why Pilcher expected the Abbies to have died out by 4014.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not even close. Frankly, 2,000 years isn't even close to enough time to allow humans to mutate and evolve into Abbies and then completely die out. I'm not sure why Pilcher expected the Abbies to have died out by 4014.


I think they tried to retro this with the talk of a virus on the news broadcasts. That's slightly more believable then humans mutating in 2000 years, slightly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I think they tried to retro this with the talk of a virus on the news broadcasts. That's slightly more believable then humans mutating in 2000 years, slightly.


That's not a ret con. The whole basis for the story is that Pilcher's research led him to believe that humans had polluted the environment so much that it had begun a rapid mutation that he predicted would wipe out humanity as we know it. Where he was wrong was that he thought the mutation would evolve and then become extinct within 2,000 years.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's not a ret con. The whole basis for the story is that Pilcher's research led him to believe that humans had polluted the environment so much that it had begun a rapid mutation that he predicted would wipe out humanity as we know it. Where he was wrong was that he thought the mutation would evolve and then become extinct within 2,000 years.


The ret con is making it a virus caused mutation as opposed to a regular genetic mutation. There was no mention at all of a virus in the first season, only that Pilcher saw the mutation coming.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So in last week's episode, Pilcher said something like "they shouldn't still be around" about the Abbies..

So does that imply that they didn't intend the city to be walled off? I get that impression.

(I haven't watched this week's yet.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

morac said:


> Having the facility remained powered for 2000 years, even with periodic 20 year maintenance is ridiculous. More than likely the entire facility would have been destroyed do to changing seismic activity. The best place to have something survive 2000 years would be the middle of a desert, not a forest.


People that write these kind of stories have a touching faith in the durability of technology. This is one of those places where one has to exercise their "willing suspension of disbelief" if you want to enjoy the story.



morac said:


> A lot of season 2 seems to be running much looser with these type of things. For example in season 1, I think there was only 1 working car and a helicopter, which wasn't used that often because they have a limited supply of gasoline. In season 2 they are taking hordes of jeeps all over the place.


There was a whole warehouse full of various vehicles, which we saw in a couple of episodes. We saw several vehicles running around the town at various times.



stellie93 said:


> I read the books after watching the first season, and they're way past anything in them now.


Technically the last book ended thousands of years after Ethan was revivied, well beyond where we are now. But yes, it went off in another direction altogether.



kettledrum said:


> I liked seeing CJs interaction with the half evolved abbie (or is it abby?).


After the current episode we now know that we, and whoever writes show summaries, are spelling it wrong. Unless the older brother was about to fail the test they were reviewing for, it is spelled "abby".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> So in last week's episode, Pilcher said something like "they shouldn't still be around" about the Abbies..
> So does that imply that they didn't intend the city to be walled off? I get that impression.
> (I haven't watched this week's yet.)


My impression from that same scene was that while he didn't expect them to still be around, he had a backup plan (which I assumed was the fence) and he mentioned he was going to use that. It wasn't specifically addressed again in the next episode.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> After the current episode we now know that we, and whoever writes show summaries, is spelling it wrong. Unless the older brother was about to fail the test they were reviewing for, it is spelled "abby".


It's like they were reading my mind...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, seeing the doctor's death was really creepy.. being paralyzed and being able to bleed out without feeling it...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

That was a completely unexpected. 

Having Jason's girlfriend turn out to be his mother and then having her kill him was something that I hadn't even conceived of. 

At the end his mind couldn't accept it even though he found out the truth. He chose to believe the fake bio.

Very tragic.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, that was bizarre. When we heard the gunshot and then it went to commercial, I figured for sure that she had died because Jason seemed to be set up to be the Big Bad of the season and I figured next week's finale would pit Dr. Yedlin against Jason. But apparently that's not what's going to happen, and it's going to be all about humans vs. Abbies.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

That was really creepy. His lover turns out to be his mom.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> That was really creepy. His lover turns out to be his mom.


This is one creepy show.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

At least he didn't/couldn't have knocked her up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But wait.. didn't Pilcher change pictures in the files to be the mother's picture on someone else's file?

I thought that was slightly confusing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> But wait.. didn't Pilcher change pictures in the files to be the mother's picture on someone else's file?
> 
> I thought that was slightly confusing.


Pilcher was planning on getting the baby from the volleyball playing girl in Chicago that he went and visited. She was headed to Princeton, the father was playing lacrosse at Harvard. The baby was a perfect candidate for the gene pool. But then at the last second, Pilcher got a call and the mother had decided not to give up the baby. So with only a couple days left before they were planning to freeze everyone and seal the "ark," he didn't have many options, so he adopted a baby from the girl in Boise (Kerry), and after talking with her, he decided to take her as well. Pilcher was impressed with her street smarts but since Kerry didn't have the same qualifications on paper as the rest of the WP candidates, he simply put Kerry's picture over the bio/profile of the original Chicago girl. It wasn't until Jason ventured into the confidential, sealed files that he learned the truth that Kerry was his mother.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I don't really pay much attention to who is who with this show, but wasn't Kerry a little girl last season?

Meaning early teen.....


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Family said:


> I don't really pay much attention to who is who with this show, but wasn't Kerry a little girl last season?
> 
> Meaning early teen.....


I don't believe Kerry was on the show last season.

As we saw on last week's episode, it looked like Jason chose her from a selection of age-appropriate women who were still in stasis after Jason took control of the town at the end of the first season.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

That's what I wondered. I thought all the first year's were together all through school, so you'd think Jason would already have a "mate" before Pilcher died. And Pilcher knew it couldn't be Kerry.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow. That was ridiculously stupid.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If that's all that's left of the human race, they all deserve to die. There really was no point to this season at all.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The virus thing was a good idea--they should have infected a few more people to make sure it spreads--and they should have done it weeks ago. 

What was the deal at the end with the guy who runs the pods? Was he going to turn them all off? 

I thought the last couple episodes were pretty good--most of the season not so much.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> What was the deal at the end with the guy who runs the pods? Was he going to turn them all off?


I was unclear on that as well. My take was that he was thinking that this whole idea of saving the human race was unnatural and he should just turn all the pods off and be done with it. But then he hallucinated his dead wife and realized that he should still keep going.

Another thing I was unclear on was that final shot. The Abby mother breastfeeding a baby that appeared to be closer to human than Abby. Should we assume that maybe the Abbies were starting to evolve back towards humans? Or maybe one of the humans (Adam?) mated with an Abby while he was outside the wall and that was the resulting child?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> The virus thing was a good idea--they should have infected a few more people to make sure it spreads--and they should have done it weeks ago.


Of course, there's an unspoken (and untested) assumption that diseases that affect humans will also affect Abbies...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, there's an unspoken (and untested) assumption that diseases that affect humans will also affect Abbies...


For all we know, Kerry went out and infected all the Abbies, and then that human-looking baby we saw at the end is the result of the infection - it didn't kill them, it started mutating/evolving them back toward humans.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. That was ridiculously stupid.


What was stupid?

I originally thought the doctor was actually going to go through with the plan on his own.. and each season (if they do more) would end up with a different 'hero' with flashbacks of the making of the place and so on..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> What was stupid?
> 
> I originally thought the doctor was actually going to go through with the plan on his own.. and each season (if they do more) would end up with a different 'hero' with flashbacks of the making of the place and so on..


I just thought the whole thing was completely ridiculous. First, why is everyone suddenly treating Dr. Yedlin like he's the VP that took over when Jason died? Wasn't there any kind of leadership structure in place? Yedlin has only been in the town for a few weeks and people are deferring to his judgment on who should survive?

Theo was opposed to Jason's plan to pick certain people to be saved and wanted to do it randomly. He also didn't agree that those being left behind should be left in the dark. Yet once Jason died and people started letting Yedlin make decisions, he still didn't go with the random plan, nor did he notify the rest of the people that there weren't enough pods.

Why wasn't anyone working on getting the other pods operational?

Yedlin seemed dead set on not being one of the people to go in the pods and to save humanity by infecting the Abbies. But then Kerry infected herself and next thing you know, Yedlin is getting in a pod. Are we to believe that there was only one syringe worth of each of those viruses and so once Kerry took them, there was no other way for Yedlin to sacrifice himself as a hero like he intended?

What was the point of showing the Abbies yelling and gathering more and more of them to the fence, but yet they never attacked? And are we really supposed to believe that somewhere within a few miles of WP there was a huge Abby civilization with structures and organization, and the WP people don't know about it? They have a helicopter, and they sent out scouts, yet nobody saw this huge Abby city?

The citizens of WP who weren't selected to go into the pods are rioting outside the gate and then CJ comes out and shoots a few bullets into the air and suddenly they all run away? And there's not a single person out there (other than Arlene) when Yedlin and the ice cream guy pull up?

The citizens of WP haven't been told that there won't actually be a second group, yet people are already looting the town, smashing windows, lighting fires, threatening to kill people for their vehicles, etc.

Just so much stuff that wasn't explained and didn't fit with the rest of the season or the character/plot development.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

What's sad is that season 1 was SO good. This season felt like Under the Dumb, er Dome. Very disappointing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was the point of showing the Abbies yelling and gathering more and more of them to the fence, but yet they never attacked? And are we really supposed to believe that somewhere within a few miles of WP there was a huge Abby civilization with structures and organization, and the WP people don't know about it? They have a helicopter, and they sent out scouts, yet nobody saw this huge Abby city?


I'm pretty sure the "huge Abby city" (which seemed to be a single structure) was built after Margaret's escape, under her direction. And that its purpose is simply not yet known to us.

I thought the Abbies were far and away the most interesting part of this season, and that a lot of it was setup for Season 3. Which will probably never happen. Which is fine with me. Because future humans make me yearn for the extinction of the human race.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

They do a really good job of hiding the Abbies genitals.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> They do a really good job of hiding the Abbies genitals.


Do we know they have them? Perhaps they reproduce asexually?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

And my premier only recorded the first 7 min with no conflicts or explanation? History says it recorded normally? This is a first.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm pretty sure the "huge Abby city" (which seemed to be a single structure) was built after Margaret's escape, under her direction. And that its purpose is simply not yet known to us.


What gave you that idea? We haven't seen any evidence that she's left the group at the fence, or given any direction to any of them to leave the fence area until this episode, when she directed some to go to the city and bring all the rest of the Abbies in the city to the fence.

Also, when we were first introduced to the Abbies in S1, didn't they move extremely fast, like significantly faster than a human could move? Yet in this episode, we see them shuffling around like Chaka on Land of the Lost.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Was that the season finale or are they on an Olympics break?
(it seemed like a finale...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Was that the season finale or are they on an Olympics break? (it seemed like a finale...)


Season, and I'm pretty sure series, finale.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...So with only a couple days left before they were planning to freeze everyone and seal the "ark," he didn't have many options, so he adopted a baby from the girl in Boise (Kerry), and after talking with her, he decided to take her as well...


I think taking Kerry was one of the most selfish things Pilcher did (out of many). Here is a girl from a small town that dreams of travelling the world. So he kidnaps her and takes her to a time when she will be confined to a very small town with zero hope of EVER going anywhere else.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Joules1111 said:


> I think taking Kerry was one of the most selfish things Pilcher did (out of many). Here is a girl from a small town that dreams of travelling the world. So he kidnaps her and takes her to a time when she will be confined to a very small town with zero hope of EVER going anywhere else.


I agree. But from Pilcher's perspective, he saw a smart, savvy girl who was of a different type than the people he had already recruited and decided she'd make a good addition to the WP family. From his (misguided) perspective, he was saving her.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah and saying that she wanted to start her life over.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Season, and I'm pretty sure series, finale.


We can only hope.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't watched any of the episodes of season two yet. Just from the previews before the season started it appeared that the emphasis was going to be on a clash between the indoctrinated young people and the older people from the previous season. That turned me off big time. Is there any reason I should give it a chance, or is it just another dystopian TV show about a fascist clique in power?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JMikeD said:


> Is there any reason I should give it a chance, or is it just another dystopian TV show about a fascist clique in power?


A lot of it is as you fear. But interspersed among that is some very interesting stuff about the Abbies, and some mildly interesting stuff about Pilcher setting things up.

If I had to do it over, though, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FOX re-aired the S2 premiere the other night after that parachute stunt and I ended up watching the first 20-30 minutes of the episode and I remembered how much I liked the beginning of S2, which is probably why I was so disillusioned with how the season ended, because I didn't feel like the story they set up ever got fulfilled.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Sounds like it won't be around for S3. S2 was interesting when they were doing some back stories but otherwise was a waste of time. Blake Crouch was listed as an EP, I wonder how much input he had into the storyline for S2. They would have been better off stretching out his 3 books into more than one season perhaps.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

VegasVic said:


> Sounds like it won't be around for S3. S2 was interesting when they were doing some back stories but otherwise was a waste of time. Blake Crouch was listed as an EP, I wonder how much input he had into the storyline for S2. They would have been better off stretching out his 3 books into more than one season perhaps.


At the end of S2 we are where book 3 ended up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok, thanks.. I hadn't seen that answered before (the connection between the books and the show).. for some reason, I had previously thought that S1 covered all of the books, and we were already beyond that for S2.. (kind of like how Game of Thrones is past the books..)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> At the end of S2 we are where book 3 ended up.


Are you sure about that? S1 was made with the intention of it being a limited-run, single season event, and it covered all three books. The renewal was a surprise and they basically had to come up with an entirely new story for S2.

Maybe the way the books ended is more like the end of S2 rather than S1, but I don't think any of the substantive plot of S2 is in any of the books.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you sure about that? S1 was made with the intention of it being a limited-run, single season event, and it covered all three books. The renewal was a surprise and they basically had to come up with an entirely new story for S2.
> 
> Maybe the way the books ended is more like the end of S2 rather than S1, but I don't think any of the substantive plot of S2 is in any of the books.


I should have been more clear; the events in season 2 weren't in the books; but the books ended up going back into the chambers to reemerge in the far future, as did season 2. In other words, season 1 covered all the major events of the book except the ending, which was the same ending as season 2.

I would like to see a season 3 just to see the abbies finally pay off as replacements for _**** sapiens sapiens_. So far they haven't really demonstrated their superior brains much.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wait, you're still being confusing. There are 3 books. Do you mean season 1 covered all three books? (in broad strokes) Or it covered book 1, then they diverged (with S2 of the tv show maybe taking some elements from later books)?

As you can tell, I haven't read the books, but I looked them up the other day after this discussion came up. The reviews seemed to like 1 & 2, and not really 3, though say it was still worth it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Season 1 of the show covered all three books. It was made with the intention of it being a limited event series rather than an ongoing series. The ending of S1 diverged from the ending of Book 3, but other than that, S1 covered all the plot from the three books. 

S2 was completely new, not from the books at all, except for the idea at the very end of the humans all getting back into the cryopods to go farther into the future to outlast the Abbies. That's the ending of Book 3 that was not included at the end of S1.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok I'm just catching up on season 2. Could someone explain to me how Jason and Kerry got to be the same age? 
What year was he brought out of suspension?

Just in case some of you missed this
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/27/wayward-pines-season-2-finale-postmortem-final-scene


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rolow said:


> Ok I'm just catching up on season 2. Could someone explain to me how Jason and Kerry got to be the same age?
> What year was he brought out of suspension?


Or what year was he put _into _suspension?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or what year was he put _into _suspension?


He was put into suspension shortly after birth. At one point, they showed his infant-sized suspension pod. Kerry was also put into suspension shortly after she gave birth.



Rolow said:


> Ok I'm just catching up on season 2. Could someone explain to me how Jason and Kerry got to be the same age?
> What year was he brought out of suspension?


Jason was brought out of suspension very early, presumably, shortly after Pilcher and the other leaders were. He was raised from infancy in Wayward Pines to be the leader one day. Kerry was still in suspension until after the events of Season 1 when Pilcher died and Jason took over. They showed the flashback to when Jason was sorting through the files of the young women who were still in suspension, looking to find his future mate.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or what year was he put _into _suspension?


getbak is right he was put in suspension in August 27 2013 the day of his birth.



getbak said:


> He was put into suspension shortly after birth. At one point, they showed his infant-sized suspension pod. Kerry was also put into suspension shortly after she gave birth.
> 
> Jason was brought out of suspension very early, presumably, shortly after Pilcher and the other leaders were. He was raised from infancy in Wayward Pines to be the leader one day. Kerry was still in suspension until after the events of Season 1 when Pilcher died and Jason took over. They showed the flashback to when Jason was sorting through the files of the young women who were still in suspension, looking to find his future mate.


This must be one of those cases where the actor looks much older than his character is supposed to be. 
He was put in suspension as an newborn. 
Brought out of suspension in 4014
The current year is 4032 
He would be 18
I always thought jason was in his 20's


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok the actor that plays Jason is 29. That must be where my confusion is coming from.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Plus, don't forget there was a three year time jump at the end of S1, so S2 takes place in 4035 (although the voiceover at the start of the episodes never seemed to acknowledge that).


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

I completely missed that time jump. I thought it was from 4028 to 4031.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rolow said:


> I completely missed that time jump. I thought it was from 4028 to 4031.


You're right. S1 took place in 4028. Then there was the time jump at the end of the season. Then apparently there was another year between the coda at the end of S1 and the start of S2. So you're right that Jason was supposed to be 18.


----------

